# using fresh deer horn



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey there everyone we just finished our annual deer hunt here in Wisconsin and I have a wife of a hunter wanting me to make her 2 pens with horn from a deer that was shot last week. Just wondering if the horn should dry like wood should before turning a pen? If it needs to be dry can you accelerate the drying in a dehydrator or toaster oven without wrecking the horn?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2014)

Antler this time of year should already be dry and hard. I've worked antler three days after the deer was hit by a car and no issues.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 2, 2014)

Cut it to size - drill it on a lathe - epoxy the tubes in - turn to size needed - I used CA as a finish and I also have left it unfinished except buffing to a shine with white diamond rouge - no need to let it dry - go for it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 2, 2014)

Deer antler can and will shrink. That is why when someone shoots a record book buck they "green score" it and then wait a set period of time (I can't remember off hand how long it is) and then give it a final scoring. I have personally seen the spread on a big buck shrink up to 1" in width. Will that have a big effect on the length and diameter of a pen blank? Probably not enough to be visible to the naked eye but it could happen.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm not disagreeing with you but from experiences as an official scorer most of the shrinkage occurs as the skull plate dries out not the horns. There is a mandatory 60 days drying period before "Official" scoring is conducted. After the skull plate dries out the place that you will see the notable difference is in the inside and outside spread measurements. I've seen people jam 2 x 4s between the main beams to try to keep that from happening. that's a big no no

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's a link to a good video on drilling them - Respiratory protection is a must when working with them!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurnTex (Dec 2, 2014)

Barry, Speaking of and going a little off topic, is there a minimum or maximum amount of scull cap you have to or can keep with the antlers during the dry period? Just curious as it seems a full scull would dry differently than a small scull cap portion. How much of the scull cap do you keep when you are mounting a head?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's a link that shows about how much to keep. I actually cut mine oversize and hang them on a overhead pipe until time to mount them. Then I trim them to the correct size as I fit them up to the manikin.

Skull cap


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 2, 2014)

I have had fresh kill antler shrink on me. It wasn't a lot but way more than enough to make pen fittings feel WAY overturned. That doesn't tale much at all. For a turner vying for a bit of venison stew meat its not uncommon at all to say "_Bring me some of the antler and I'll make you a pen" _A very unofficial observation having done several of them is that rapidly dried antler moves way more than slow dried. Also the pieces closer to the skull cap seem to move more. They are my favorite part because of the color you get.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 4, 2014)

If the antler is too fresh and has a soft marrow when drilled it will shrink after finished.
After drilling fresh antler I let in dry for a couple of weeks before turning and finishing.

Les

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 4, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> If the antler is too fresh and has a soft marrow when drilled it will shrink after finished.
> After drilling fresh antler I let in dry for a couple of weeks before turning and finishing.
> 
> Les


in this case would you recommend redrilling after the 2 week drying period?


----------

